#   >        8
. 

  8 ( 1.0.12.2)  "    ()"      1.0.10.2.   1.0.9.3   .    2.     .   109.61.

 ,  ?

----------

-    -   .  2  .        ,      ,        . ,  .

----------

,  .

 !

----------

,    .   -      1.

----------


## skit50

109     ?    .721     .830(730),   40110     .   40120,       109   40120     40110. ?    ,     .

----------


## Dunda



----------


## Dunda

!  .   109.61   .    .    ,          ( ),    ,    .

----------

40110130,   ,   - .

----------

,         :Smilie:

----------

> -    -   .  2  .        ,      ,        . ,  .


 !    .

----------

2     )))

----------

!       !

----------

- "   ".     .
  !!!!!!!

----------



----------

